# The Germans are coming



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Avus have re-mapped a GTR

Avus Performance Unveils Matte-Black Nissan GT-R with 580HP Upgrades - Carscoop



















It's not hard to understand why matte-black is one of our favorite shades for the almighty Nissan GT-R that has been upgraded by Germany's Avus Performance. Using the limited production GT-R Black Edition that leaves the factory in a dark metal gray with a black and red interior as a base, the tuner covered the entire body of the high-performance coupe in a flat black wrap while the 20-inch alloys that are combined with wheel spacers have been finished in a glossy black color.



Performance modifications include a retuned ECU and a sportier exhaust system that does away with the two cats and the middle silencer helping the 3.8-liter twin-turbo V6 engine to produce a total output of 580 horsepower and 700Nm or 516.3 lb-ft of torque, up from 485HP and 588Nm.


Avus Performance also lowers the GT-R's ride height through different coilovers offering the car an even more menacing stance.


According to the German tuner, the matte black wrap will cost you €2,499; the coilovers €1,299; the ECU tune €1,899; the exhaust upgrade €998; the painted 20-inch alloy wheels €999 and the wheel spacers €349.


how much torque??


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Yes, that could be very nice...


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks great and certainly bargain for the tune . . . . would look even better with the GTC rear wing.
Ben send them a mail or Fax.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Now THAT looks sensational.


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

That is the poodles noodles!!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

gtrlux said:


> Looks great and certainly bargain for the tune . . . . would look even better with the GTC rear wing.
> Ben send them a mail or Fax.


Why is 1900 Euros a bargain for the tune? For less, you could have a Cobb, Y-pipe and the same power plus indefinite upgradeability!

I'm off to see a vinyl wrap company tomorrow.

Matt black is so last year, dahlink...


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

if it had matt black carbon on.....

the black wheels suit it to


----------



## nas3damus (Mar 10, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Why is 1900 Euros a bargain for the tune? For less, you could have a Cobb, Y-pipe and the same power plus indefinite upgradeability!
> 
> I'm off to see a vinyl wrap company tomorrow.
> 
> Matt black is so last year, dahlink...


David 

what is than so 2010? 

Looking for a nice wrap myself, but Not sure


----------



## M-Power-2-GTR (Jul 26, 2009)

I've had my gtr wrapped matt gold. 
check this link out.
Vehicle Graphics and Vehicle Wrapping - Award Winning graphics and Signs for all vehicle types


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Me not knows Avus Performance... The Suspension seems to be a bargain, does it perform like it should?

Btw... It's "Ze Germans.." 

Marc


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

the first to warranty power mods will clean up


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

David.Yu said:


> Why is 1900 Euros a bargain for the tune? For less, you could have a Cobb, Y-pipe and the same power plus indefinite upgradeability!
> 
> I'm off to see a vinyl wrap company tomorrow.
> 
> Matt black is so last year, dahlink...


Maybe for thoses who want something done by a company that gives some warranty or at leats some customer support after wards.

Not everyone knows about cobb and co.

By the way wouldn`t it be possible to wrap an entire car in a carbon like film with shiny reflection . . . like the Mansory full carbon DBS?? (imagine even a car in full white carbon trim, or full coloured carbon trim!!)


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

gtrlux said:


> Not everyone knows about cobb and co.


Maybe the tune is only done with a Cobb AP? 

Marc


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

gtrlux said:


> Maybe for thoses who want something done by a company that gives some warranty or at leats some customer support after wards.
> 
> Not everyone knows about cobb and co.
> 
> By the way wouldn`t it be possible to wrap an entire car in a carbon like film with shiny reflection . . . like the Mansory full carbon DBS?? (imagine even a car in full white carbon trim, or full coloured carbon trim!!)


No mention of an aftermarket warranty on their conversion. Nobody provides better aftersales service than Cobb/GTC!

As for full carbon wraps, yes there was a stunning Murcielago roadster on the Gumball this year that had a full matt carbon wrap that had texture. Looked amazing.

Look out for some features on my car and its wrap soon (but it's not going to be black or carbon).


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> (but it's not going to be black or carbon).


Grey then? I've seen a lambo like this and it was amazing
r


----------



## Crispy Rice (Apr 28, 2009)

I'd like mine wrapped in the Lotus colour Krypton Green. 

Can anyone photoshop ?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

David.Yu said:


> No mention of an aftermarket warranty on their conversion. Nobody provides better aftersales service than Cobb/GTC!
> 
> As for full carbon wraps, yes there was a stunning Murcielago roadster on the Gumball this year that had a full matt carbon wrap that had texture. Looked amazing.
> 
> Look out for some features on my car and its wrap soon (but it's not going to be black or carbon).


Yeah probably they use the cobb . .lol
Just a thought mate , as 2000pounds for such incredible power upgrades is just bargain . . . . .
Matt carbon wraps are stunning and come indeed with texture. (it`s an overlay print that imitates the carbon textures and as it is printed over the grey matt shiny base , it makes a real texture that can be felt by wiping with your hand over it . 
Thought a true shiny clear film over the howl thing would defo let it look like the Mansory full carbon cars.


----------

